# Well we have two new additions PICTURES :)



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

After looking at several goat farms and handling many different breeds:
Nubians, Nigerian Dwarfs, Lamanchas, Mini-Nubians, and Min-Lamanchas as well as Lamancha Nubian crosses. We found the two we wanted.

The first one is a Black 2 year old first freshner pure bred registered Lamancha, bred, but not due to kid until end of next month. How do you tell if they are pregnant? She has an udder already started filling is that a way to tell?

Also we bought a 3 month old show Pure Bred Registered Lamancha doeling. She is I guess a fawn and white, like a Buckskin Tobiano Paint horse (thats the best way I know how to describe it lol) VERY Sweet. Love her to bits.

I will post pictures tomorrow when I go out. It was to dark tonight when we got in to take pictures.

Now I have a question, what is the best way to feed a Pregnant Doe?

Updated:
Ok today I got my husband to help me get pictures of the two goats. We have named them after the Star Wars characters. Ok so I have no clue how to stack them up, but I did the best I could lol. Please let me know your thoughts on their conformation.

First up is the Black possibly pregnant doe Laya








And she has a partial udder started to develop her breedings dates are sometime between March 20th and March 30th the lady told me. She is bred to a black and white Registered Lamancha buck. Same sire to the baby doe below.









Next up is Padme the 3 month old doe. What do you call her color? I was calling her a fawn.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Well we have two new additions thanks to everyones help *

Congrats on the new additions!! Can't wait for pics!

I just increase my pregnant does hay and feed quality alfalfa/grass mix, but more alfalfa than grass hay is best for preggy girls, imo. If you can free choice grass hay and then feed alfalfa in the morning or night seems to work well. I generally won't grain unless I think they need it, then I start graining a little bit after the kids are born. Helps keep their weight up since they will be feeding babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Well we have two new additions thanks to everyones help *

what feed and hay was she on where you purchased her? I always like to keep things the same from where they were purchased from when they are that close to kidding.

Did they tell you the amount of grain and the brand/kind they were feeding?


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Aww I am so jealous. Can't wait till we get our place finished on fencning. Nice looking gals there.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Why are their hinnies blue?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Its from the tattoo ink - because they don't have ears - they tattoo the tail web


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The 1st doe was replaced.... heres the link viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15699

I think this is the post that was made then "lost" by Kfin


----------

